# Persistently swollen lymph node in toddler's neck



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I have asked about this before...but a lot of time has passed and nothing has changed.

Ever since DD was about 6 months old I noticed a swollen lymph node on one side of her neck- about the size of an M&M. Very moveable, rubbery.

At her 1-year check up the doctor didn't really think it was an issue, but he ordered a CBC just to see if everything looked ok- and it did.

She is almsot 2 now, and it is still there. Sometimes I can feel another one underneath it. It hasn't changed shape or size. Some days it feels a tiny bit bigger, some days smaller, but generally it is still the size of an M&M.

Does she just have a freak lymph node? She is perfectly healthy in every other way and hardly ever gets sick. I don't think it has to do with teething.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

She has perfectly normal lymph nodes _for her_. My grandson had the same type for a long time. We quit checking them after a while. He is 4 now and we have not noticed. It was/is normal _for him_.


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

My son also has one and we have done a couple of CBCs and a chemistry panel...nothing. He is the healthiest kid I know. Any kind of bug can run through our house or through his class and he never gets it (or maybe he'll throw up one time and then carry on playing, or get a runny nose for 12 hours max), so I stopped worrying. He's 5 and has had it for maybe three years.


----------



## dulce_mami (Jul 13, 2006)

I noticed my son's lymph node when he was 1, he still has it (he is 4 now). My DD's appeared around 6 months. My son had CBC done twice, came back fine,
now his adenoids get very swollen when he is sick, his dr. said it is normal.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a persistently swollen lymph node in my neck. I've never asked a doctor about it, but I've never had any strange problems.


----------



## ~Em~ (Oct 4, 2007)

My almost 3yo son has the same thing - I noticed them as an infant, maybe at 3mos old. They are like peas on the back of his neck - very disconcerting at the time, but he's fine. He does have asthma, eczema, and allergies, so it's possible his immune system is more "on" than other people's but it may be completely unrelated.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies- it is nice to know that this is probably something to not worry about!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

I know this post is a bit old, but I was doing a search on Google and this came up. My two year old (I noticed it for the first time about 3 months ago) has enlarged lymph nodes on the left side of his neck. We went to the doctor who said everything looked fine (with no blood test) and to keep an eye on them. Well, they never did go down - and if so, perhaps just a bit, but today they are big and very noticeable again.

These posts are making me feel somewhat better, but still, I'm nervous.

He's a VERY energetic, rambunctious toddler and he isn't sick with anything presently, but wow - you can see the bulge in his neck from across the room.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
He's a VERY energetic, rambunctious toddler and he isn't sick with anything presently, but wow - you can see the bulge in his neck from across the room.

My advice, let his hair grow long so that you don't see it. Seriously!

If a child is healthy, rambunctious, energetic, what more can you ask for? That is great and should be what you ought to concentrate on.

Always trust how the child acts and behaves. Kids are natural. If they are sick, they let you know. Otherwise believe that everything is fine.

Many kids build immunity without ever having shown symptoms. The most they may get is some swollen lymph nodes. By the time they are 12 they have all the immunity they need and were never sick. That is ideal.


----------



## dewlady (Jul 8, 2004)

my dd had the same thing when she was younger. she is 9 now and it isn't as noticeable, but still larger than most. I think it is worth keeping an eye on but could be totally normal, too.


----------

